# Crew airlifted from listing ship Ice Prince



## Gavin Gait

From the Government News Network
http://www.gnn.gov.uk/content/detail.asp?NewsAreaID=2&ReleaseID=344450

Just seen the BBC feed
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/7186430.stm

Davie


----------



## SN NewsCaster

*Crew airlifted from listing ship (BBC News)*

Twenty crew have been rescued from a ship which is listing in the Channel about 35 miles off the Devon coast.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster

*Crew tells of 'difficult rescue' (BBC News)*

The Torbay lifeboat crew describes how rough seas and high winds made a rescue one of their toughest missions.

More from BBC News...


----------



## UmbornePirate

SN NewsCaster said:


> Twenty crew have been rescued from a ship which is listing in the Channel about 35 miles off the Devon coast.
> 
> More from BBC News...


Looks like she is being towed by Abeille Liberte, currently heading 064 at 4 knots. Could she be heading for Portland? Anniversary re-enactment for MSC Napoli perhaps.

Anglian Earl remains alongside at Portland. Its a fine clear calm day in Lyme Bay

Watch this space

Pirate


----------



## UmbornePirate

*No decision/Indecision/towing difficulties?*



UmbornePirate said:


> Looks like she is being towed by Abeille Liberte, currently heading 064 at 4 knots. Could she be heading for Portland? Anniversary re-enactment for MSC Napoli perhaps.
> 
> Anglian Earl remains alongside at Portland. Its a fine clear calm day in Lyme Bay
> 
> Watch this space
> 
> Pirate


Earlier assessment above may be premature. Ice Prince not seen on AIS since 0150. Abeille Liberte now heading 066 but since report above she headed westwards briefly so maybe the tow was only recently passed. 

I wonder whether a skeleton crew was left aboard for towing or the delay is because towing crew had to be put aboard by helo.

Pirate


----------



## derekhore

Local BBC radio news say (1000hrs) that the vessel is not yet in tow but salvors are hoping to assess the situation later on this morning with a view to bringing her here into Torbay.


----------



## Pompeyfan

This operation has proven how much we rely on those volunteers who risk their lives saving others at sea. I understand that the crew of the Torbay and Salcombe lifeboats said it was some of the worst conditions they had ever encountered.

It certainly brings back memories close to home that I have indicated in other threads when we in the LSA would be on the top of a cliff in storm force winds, pouring rain, hard to stand up or keep ones footing having to fire a rocket to a ship to get a rope to her so that we could rig up a breeches buoy. The ship was often a way off shore, breaking up on rocks.

This is another example of supporting all those who risk their lives saving those in peril on the sea.

David


----------



## Guest

Bit of footage on skynews : http://video.news.sky.com/skynews/v...s/skynews/latest/flash/ship_rescue_140108.flv


----------



## Guest

Sky have some more photo up : http://news.sky.com/skynews/picture_gallery/picture_gallery/0,,30100-1300567-1,00.html


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Still drifting*

In the last twelve hours Ice Prince has drifted some 20 miles eastwards along the westbound traffic lane in the vicinity of the Channel Light vessel. She is currently still only attended by Abeille Liberty and is some 25 miles south of Portland Bill.

The hour by hour record of the sea and weather conditions at the adjacent Channel Light Vessel is of interest. It can be seen here. The wave height has reduced from a max of 4 to 4.5 metres last night at the time of the incident to about 2.7 to 3.0 metres now.

There is no sign from the movement on AIS that a tow as been connected yet.

Pirate


----------



## Pompeyfan

Forecast very grim for area. On a good say I can see Portland Bill from my bedroom window, but not today. The wind is getting up again and heavy rain forecast for tonight and tomorrow with south westerly gales gusting above 60mph.

Meridian TV has just sent pictures from the Portland helicopter India Juliet who flew a Dutch Salvage Team to the ship with a Meridian reporter and cameraman the only media on board.

A member of the Dutch Salvage Team spent 3 minutes on board before being winched back saying it was too dangerous. 

From the look of the ship listing badly, and gales forecast for tonight and tomorrow, her future look very bleak.

David


----------



## Peter4447

Latest from MCA via ITV Westcountry News (as at 1800)

Towline will be put onboard on Tuesday. Looking at the news footage this evening the ship has a very big list indeed.

Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## SN NewsCaster

*Stricken ship at risk of sinking (BBC News)*

A stricken cargo ship off the Devon coast is at risk of sinking if weather deteriorates over the next few days.

More from BBC News...


----------



## derekhore

Further to that...

The crewman had a broken toe, not a broken leg, and also a damaged knee. I gather they were Ukrainian, Russian & Phillipino's.

Brixham Lifeboat & Coastguard can confirm that the vessel is not under any form of tow at present and that there is nobody on board the Ice Prince, which was estimated to be listing at approximately 40 degrees to port.

Salvers have flown over the vessel this-afternoon and will return to take another look in the morning to decide what to do next.


----------



## Moulder

Click here for news item from West Country news.

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## Moulder

Click here for news extra item from West Country News.

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## captkenn

derekhore said:


> The crewman had a broken toe, not a broken leg, and also a damaged knee. I gather they were Ukrainian, Russian & Phillipino's.


...plus Greek and Romanian


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Film of recce by Salvors*

The latest BBC coverage here shows some good shots of the state of the vessel late this afternoon when the salvors boarded briefly. The latest BBC story is here.

Abaille Liberte's position has not moved much in the last three hours, the eastwards drift appears to have been checked by the tide.

Pirate


----------



## aqua bat

anglian earl leaving portland may be heading to the ice prince


----------



## snooper

Anglian Earl departed Portland approx 1815.As i understand at 1935 hours,she was underway at 12.1 kts/SSW off Portland Bill.She was heading for the 'Ice Prince',where Abeille liberte is on scene.ETA for Anglian Earl approx 21.00hrs


----------



## Trevorw

She's carrying timber. Doesn't that mean although she's "tender", she may well stay afloat?


----------



## Supergoods

Trevorw said:


> She's carrying timber. Doesn't that mean although she's "tender", she may well stay afloat?


That is very possible if the full cargo is timber and the stowage is tight

She may have reached equilibrium on the list as the water plane area has increased to return the GM to slightly positive.

Ian


----------



## SN NewsCaster

*Stricken ship sinks in rough seas (BBC News)*

A stricken cargo ship off the Devon coast sinks in "very rough weather", the Coastguard says.

More from BBC News...


----------



## derekhore

Sad news always when a ship goes down, but at least no lives lost.

Being a tanker-man through and through....can someone enlighten me as to why this vessel was reportedly carrying 5,260 tonnes of timber.....on deck only??

Yesterday it was reported she had shed most of her cargo....so I assume it was just lashed on deck?

If this be the case...were all the holds empty and the vessel just relying on water ballast to counteract this top heavy deck cargo??

Seems a crazy situation to a tanker-man!


----------



## Tony Breach

Derek, 

The post before yours with the BBC report says that more than 2,000 tons were on deck. Also nice to know the BBC have again weighed a ship.

The photo in that report shows the deck edge immersed which was the same impression that the TV pix showed last night. She also looked a bit down by the stern then. I thought she must have had a fair bit of water in the engine room at that time & was losing inertia. In a case where the deck edge comes alternately in & out of the water due to rolling the dynamics of stability are very complex.

Thanks to all of the SAR folk for doing a great job.

Tony

Tony


----------



## derekhore

Tony Breach said:


> Derek,
> 
> The post before yours with the BBC report says that more than 2,000 tons were on deck. Also nice to know the BBC have again weighed a ship.



The BBC report I have says: _The Greek-registered Ice Prince went down about 26 miles (42km) off Portland Bill after shedding much of its load of nearly 5,260 tonnes of sawn timber. _

This figure was also quoted in reports yesterday.


----------



## Bearsie

Well, they are reporters....
2000 out of 5269 tons is "a large part".
Unless something has changed from when I hauled lumber 5260 should be the total, 2000 on deck, should leave 3260 in the holds plus ballast.
Usually lumber carrying ships carry partial ballast to stabilise the ship


----------



## Peter4447

It appears that the stern is now resting on the seabed whilst the bow remains visible.

Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## Pompeyfan

When I saw the Meridian pictures lowering the salvage man on board, seeing her list, and knowing how bad the weather was getting again I could not see how she could last the night.

The salvage man was only down there for three minutes, obviously seeing how hopeless the situation was.

Lets hope this timber will not be a problem to shipping, especially small boats. Years ago, when ship wrecks were quite common on our shores quite a number of ships were carrying timber that washed up. There are a few barns and sheds in my area built from wood washed up on the beach!.

David


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Degree of Hazard to Shipping - a perspective.*

Those members without charts of the Channel or familiarity with the area may be unable to appreciate the degree of hazard to shipping posed by the (partially?) sunk Ice Prince. A description based on currently available information is therefore offered.

The latest MCA release here gives her sinking position as 50 09.9N, 02 02.08W. This position is some 14 nm to the east of the Casquets Traffic Separaton Scheme (TSS) by the Channel Light Vessel. The westbound lane of this TSS is some 5 nm wide. Most shipping using this TSS approaches it from a similar sized TSS further up Channel off Dungeness. There is thus a de facto but unmarked corridor five miles wide that is heavily used by the majority of shipping passing westwards down the channel.

The sinking position is some 2nm from the northern edge of this de facto five mile wide corridor and INSIDE it. Thus navigators can no longer assume the traditional straight line track between the two TSS is safe. As she is in less than 100 metres of water (since she sat on her stern with the bows visible) she will pose a hazard to larger ships, the degree of hazard obviously depending on the position she finally takes when stabilised on the bottom (upright or capsized etc).

Not a happy position, and urgent steps will have to be taken to mark the wreck. As those familiar with the number of close shaves and impacts that occured on the car carrier Tricolor that capsized off Belgium in 2002 this is neither an easy task or foolproof. 

Watching AIS this morning without the benefit of any other information (VHF etc) it looks as if the first close quarters situation may have occured already, as the westbound Eco Prospect passed extremely close to the reported position and for a while appeared to be escorted closely by Anglian Earl. Abeille Liberte has spent time maintaining a position up-traffic of the wreck, presumably endeavouring to deflect the oncoming traffic by her presence and VHF. 

However I would stress that the assessment of a close shave may be too harsh as the position initially reported by the MCA may only be approximate (see the ambiguity in the sloppy terminolgy of their press release). Alternatively the position could have moved since then as it is not clear whether she rested her stern firmly enough on the bottom to arrest her drift in the rough conditons. 

The ability to assess in detail on AIS alone is further hampered by the intermittent performance of the signal carrying the Anglian Earl data. She dropped from AIS for over two hours last night and has been intermittent throughout this morning.

Nevertheless, despite these reservations it is definitely not a comfortable situation out there and there is a very real potential hazard to be managed. I wish those involved on scene the best of luck.

Pirate

PS Thanks to the unseen Moderator/operator who amended the title of this thread to include the ships name, thereby removing SN ambiguity. A great help at this time of frequent shipping incidents.


----------



## SN NewsCaster

*In pictures: Ship rescue and sinking (BBC News)*

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster

*Timber ship sinks in rough seas (BBC News)*

A stricken cargo ship off the South West coast sinks in "very rough weather", the Coastguard says.

More from BBC News...


----------



## derekhore

_"Coastguards said they were expecting a "wood slick" to end up somewhere on the south coast over the next few days."_

My chickens are already rubbing their wings with glee, they envisage a nice new 2-storey coop being built from the beached "slick"!!


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Bow now sunk*



UmbornePirate said:


> .....Alternatively the position could have moved since then as it is not clear whether she rested her stern firmly enough on the bottom to arrest her drift in the rough conditons. ......
> 
> Pirate


Further to the above in post#30, on the lunchtime news an MCA representative confirmed that the bows stayed afloat until about 10am this morning, some eight hours after the stern sank. 

Abeille Liberte is holding her up-traffic position some 5nm east of the 0130 sinking position so there may have been some drift when she was semi submerged.

Anglian Earl has left the scene and is due back in Portland at 1500

Pirate


----------



## Gavin Gait

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/7188960.stm

several photos of her


----------



## SN NewsCaster

*In pictures: Ship rescue and sinking (BBC News)*

More from BBC News...


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Degree of Hazard to shipping becoming apparent*

Abeille Liberte remains on scene up-traffic from the wreck deflecting westbound shipping from the hazard. THV Patricia is coming westwards down the traffic lane and is currently SE of the Isle of Wight making 7 knots, presumably to be on scene around dawn tomorrow to lay hazard marking buoys around the wreck.

On BBC Spotlight this evening (link to follow when available) the new SOSREP gave a lacklustre performance that suggested he is still in mental transition from being a civil servant deputy to a crisp decisive quasi minister. Amongst other things he stated that she is lying in 58 metres of water.

(_Update 1 at 2150:_ The environmentaly angled report is here. 

(_Update 2 at 2220:_ The full news clip containing interviews with the minister and SOSREP is now here. Ice Prince occupies the first nine minutes and the clip will probably be replaced at 1400 tomorrow)

This means that if she is obligingly lying on her side and stable there will be 38 metres of water over the wreck, which is less of a hazard to shipping than that posed by the Tricolor in 2002 (post #30 above). However she may be sitting upright which would reduce the clearance. Either way the wreck must be a strong candidate for removal from this busy position.

She was built by Malta Drydock in 1990, one of a class built there which have been in trouble with shifting cargo in these waters before (Kodima lost all her deck cargo Whitsand Bay in Feb 2002 and the cargo shifted on Bthnia Stone off Star Point in October 2002. Ice Prince has had her own before problems in the Baltic in 2005 (see page 2 para 5 of report here).

More interesting times to come no doubt, and already the incident is giving oxygen to environmental groups to get on the publicity bandwaggon and lobby for their causes that have no relevance to todays challenge (see newsclip - when linked)

Pirate


----------



## SN NewsCaster

*Timber hazard after ship wrecked (BBC News)*

Measures are being put in place to protect shipping in the area of the English Channel where a cargo ship sank off the Dorset coast.

More from BBC News...


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Permanent Wreck marking being placed.*

Good morning wreck watchers

THV Patricia is at the wreck scene "conducting buoyage ops"

The temporary warning buoy Abeille Liberte left the scene at 0800 and is heading for Cherbourg at homeward bounders revs, making 15.4 knots.

Anglian Earl returned to the scene at about 2100 last night and is probably there now (last seen there on AIS at 0645 this morning)

Pirate


----------



## Tony Breach

Thanks for those reports Pirate. I would be interested to learn how cargo securing is today included in certification of officers. When I did my tickets it was pretty much limited to bulk cargoes & I can only recall the grain regulations; probably from having to rig shifting boards & build feeders when an apprentice.

My company did lose a deck cargo of timber in the late 1980s & we increased & improved our lashing procedures. In 2000 I attended a 2-day intensive course on cargo lashing in Sweden. It was specifically tailored for our company & the type of ships we were operating. It was hard work & one had to pass an brief but tough examination to get the certificate. The presenter's
first sentence on the first day was daunting; "Now you all know what a newton is"!

Tony


----------



## Orbitaman

Looks like there will be some new fences being erected on the south coast over the next couple of weeks!


----------



## K urgess

Is this different to pushing a BMW motorcycle home?(?HUH)


----------



## Gavin Gait

No Kris but the receiver of wrecks would have a difficult time proving the wood was off the ship especially one it been painted lol


----------



## aqua bat

hopefuly the wind will start blowing from the north and we will get a share of the cargo here in guernsey


----------



## derekhore

Torbay first please....my trailer wheels are all pumped up and the 4x4 is ready for a beach excursion!!

btw....our local newsrag reports that the: _"Ice Prince is lying stern down on the seabed, with her bow poking above the surface....."_
Can anyone confirm if the poking bow bit is correct?

Read more here....

http://www.thisissouthdevon.co.uk/displayNode.jsp?nodeId=134822&command=displayContent&sourceNode=237837&home=yes&more_nodeId1=134831&contentPK=19564407


----------



## Pompeyfan

A lot of wood has been seen around the corner to where I live on the south coast of the island. I was going out with my camera, but can't be bothered as it is raining. By the way Derekhore, her bow is no longer sticking out of the water as far as I am aware.

David


----------



## derekhore

Cheers.

Doubtless our lot will update that bit tomorrow then!!


----------



## UmbornePirate

*So will we see wall to wall policemen on the beaches?*

From the preceeding posts one could get the impression that some are already planning a walk on the beaches. The prudent comber perhaps would be interested to see the latest MCA release on the Ice Prince cargo here.

Based on the already published lessons learnt from the MSC Napoli a much clearer picture of the legal position is already apparent from the MCA than when the same occured a year ago. One would like to think that the police forces concerned are better prepared but time will tell. 

It will also be of interest to see how much notice the press pays to it in their reporting. Little appears to be trickling through here yet and there is a fair head of steam building in the local environmental gloomy speculation department.

THV Patricia and Anglian Earl are still at the wreck site (1745)

Pirate


----------



## SN NewsCaster

*Sea bird threat after ship sinks (BBC News)*

A conservation charity expresses fears for wildlife along the south coast after a cargo ship sank with more than 400 tonnes of fuel on board.

More from BBC News...


----------



## benjidog

Stay where you are Pirate - looks like you have a full-time job reporting on wrecks for us!

Brian


----------



## UmbornePirate

*MCA increasing rhetoric to potential looters*

This morning's local press here continues to give coverage to the Ice Prince operation, including further information from the MCA 

It includes a statement apparently attributed to Mark Clark of the MCA which reads:


> ........ Meanwhile police have been authorised by the Receiver of Wreck to arrest and fine anyone up to £2,500 for failing to report any wood washed ashore from the Ice Prince. ........


These are probably stronger words than legally justified (I'm sure there is no intention to fine coastal residents for failing to report wood they can see drifting by from their sitting room window) but they are far closer to what is needed than the shambles when the MSC Napoli cargo came ashore.

Anglian Earl remains at the wreck scene and has been joined by the Irish survey vessel Granuaile for a detailed suvey and to monitor for any escaping pollutants. The wreck appears to be lying on its side.

THV Patricia has left the scene and is bound for Southampton, either because her job is finished or perhaps to collect more wreck markers.

Pirate


----------



## Santos

Any idea of the depth the wreck is lying in Pirate ? Is it as shallow as we are being led to believe.

Chris


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Depth of water at the wreck.*



Santos said:


> Any idea of the depth the wreck is lying in Pirate ? Is it as shallow as we are being led to believe.
> 
> Chris


Chris

In his TV interview on Tuesday SOSREP said 58 metres which I used in my post #37 above to suggest the degree of hazard posed (Ice Prince apparently had a beam of 20m.). Todays local press report I have just posted above, apparently quoting an MCA spokesman, says 68 metres. 

Whilst I appreciate that only a foolish mariner would navigate on an MCA press quote rather than a hydrographic note it nevertheless serves to me as another illustration of the pathetic performance of the MCA Press office that we have seen ever since the MSC Napoli grounded. They publish occasional reports on their website in the heat of the moment but pay far too little attention to following up with firm written facts that become apparent later. It seems they have a belief that they are satisfying the need for such information by answering journalist's telephone queries. And as we all know there is not a lot of pressure on journalists to get such precise details right.

All I can see on AIS is that she is lying between the 50 metre and 100 metre contours, which are about 24 miles apart at that point, albeit she is only 4 miles from an isolated 50 metre patch. Therefore I am afraid as far as I can see online from my chartless study, either publicly quoted MCA figure could be right.

All the best

Pirate


----------



## SN NewsCaster

*Timber warning after ship wreck (BBC News)*

People who keep washed-up timber from a cargo ship which sank off the Dorset coast are warned they face arrest.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Pompeyfan

I saw this piece of wood this afternoon and have reported it to Solent Coastguard. I was sat in my in a car park, didn't even need to get out. I told Solent Coastguard where it was of course, but deleted it from my original post to stop others going there. It may not even be from the Ice Prince but I thought I had better report it none the less especially before posting this.

That is my good deed for the day?!. I could not see any other wood, but no doubt a lot will wash up in the next few hours/days.

Either the Commodore Clipper or Goodwill was going out. Must be quite dangerous out there at the moment?.

David


----------



## Santos

Thanks Pirate a very informative reply as usual.

Chris.


----------



## derekhore

Just saw a plank on Broadsands beach whilst walking the dog ... then realised it was a Council employee collecting seaweed with a long pair of pincers!!

Must enter the Solent CG numbers on my mobile...just in case.


----------



## UmbornePirate

*You heard it here first*

Most SN readers will be aware of the recent history of this class of ship suffering shifting timber deck cargo problems off Devon as it was told on this thread at post# 37 above.

For those who would rather see the story with pictures and in colour BBC Spotlight told the same story tonight, some 46 hours later. It is the first 3mins 30 seconds of the clip here. Refreshingly the report commendably sticks unemotionally to factual content, although the reporter probably has a different understanding from most mariners of what happens when a ship founders.

Hey ho deja vu

Pirate


----------



## Pompeyfan

Looking at the above and local BBC pictures the piece of wood I saw and photographed on zoom lens is certainly from the ship.

David


----------



## Geoff_E

Ref. the outpourings from the MCA; here we are seeing a "typical" Govt. Dept. "reality bypass". the ex-cargo of Ice Prince is now "flotsam", (see OED) and the police forces of this country have, (or should have) much more important matters to address than to pursue the collectors thereof!

What a sad and bureaucratic little island we are becoming!


----------



## derekhore

Interesting viewing here....not only did the Ice Prince nearly suffer the same fate 4 years ago in the Baltic....but both her sister ships have shed their timber cargo's in the South West too!!

The news introduction tells all, plus a full report a few minutes on.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/check/england/realmedia/spotlight/plymouth/spotlight?size=16x9&bgc=C0C0C0&nbram=1&bbram=1&nbwm=1&bbwm=1


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Wreck clearance still uncertain - and current activity.*



Santos said:


> Any idea of the depth the wreck is lying in Pirate ? Is it as shallow as we are being led to believe.
> 
> Chris





> Post#53
> In his TV interview on Tuesday SOSREP said 58 metres which I used in my post #37 above to suggest the degree of hazard posed (Ice Prince apparently had a beam of 20m.). Todays local press report I have just posted above, apparently quoting an MCA spokesman, says 68 metres .......
> 
> ......All I can see on AIS is that she is lying between the 50 metre and 100 metre contours, which are about 24 miles apart at that point, albeit she is only 4 miles from an isolated 50 metre patch. Therefore I am afraid as far as I can see online from my chartless study, either publicly quoted MCA figure could be right.
> 
> Pirate


Chris

Further to my reply in post#53 of yesterday, under the heading "Race to pump out Ice Prince fuel" today's local paper here carries more third party quotes of an MCA spokesman that are not substantiated on the MCA press site. They are:



> .....The Greek registered cargo ship is lying on her port side 62 metres under the waves .........
> 
> The result of the seabed survey is expected to be known today. Rosie Tapping, a spokesman for the MCA, said the wreck should not pose any hazard to navigation because of the 46.8-metre head clearance over the Ice Prince ......


Thus the range of publicly quoted figures attributed to the MCA continues to expand.(Cloud) 

Ms Tapping also apparently said that the bulk of the floating timber was 22 miles south of the West Sussex coast. - Perhaps it may be, salmon-like, on its way back to its source in the Baltic.(Jester) 

From the current picture, for all.

From AIS it appears Anglian Earl and Granuaile are still at the wreck and THV Patricia has resumed routine buoyage ops in the West Solent, so wreck marking is probably complete.

Pirate


----------



## Santos

I like that Pirate - homing timber - what a great idea (Jester) another *branch* of science to consider. (Smoke) 

Chris.


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Update of the wreck scene*

Anglian Earl departed from the wreck last night for a brief visit to Portland and is now approaching the Lizard en routef or the traditional rescue holding postion in Mounts Bay. Ice Prince Job done.

The Irish Lights vessel Granuaile remains at the wreck, monitoring/surveying(?)

Pirate


----------



## stan mayes

All the crew rescued from ICE PRINCE is wonderful news..
Seeing the mass of timber in the sea off the Devon coast revived memories for me..
I was Mate in the sailing barge DECIMA and bound from London for Manningtree with a cargo of timber - a 5 feet high stack was stowed and lashed on the hatchtops..
With an imminent warning of a NE gale we anchored below Southend Pier..
Very soon the seas were coming aboard and the lashings were carried away.
Skipper Ernie Milbourn sent up a distress flare..The date was 17th November 1940..
As the timber was washed overboard it damaged the tarpaulins allowing water to enter the holds and we began to sink..
Southend lifeboat cautiously made its way through a hundred tons of drifting timber .
The barge had sunk in shallow water and was sitting on the bottom - we were rescued from the rigging..
Another successful rescue by the brave crews of the RNLI service..Thankyou all.
Stan.


----------



## Guest

UmbornePirate said:


> Anglian Earl departed from the wreck last night for a brief visit to Portland and is now approaching the Lizard en routef or the traditional rescue holding postion in Mounts Bay. Ice Prince Job done.
> 
> The Irish Lights vessel Granuaile remains at the wreck, monitoring/surveying(?)
> 
> Pirate


The "Granuaile" is the vessel doing the survey work : http://www.cil.ie/sh1236y.html

She often chartered out by Irish Lights, somefairly fancy gear on her, dynamic positioning etc...


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Delays in measures to improve deck cargo standards*

The regional paper, the Western Morning News, fast becoming a maritime specialist publication, contains here an interesting attack on deck cargo securing practices following the Ice Prince sinking. 

The MPs and union leader are producing typical sound bites that aren't really particularly relevant or realistic. I have no feel whether the UK has been dilatory in pushing these through the IMO but in my experience of negotiations with foreign governments the more nations you have round a table the slower the progress and the more bland the outcome. I therefore have some sympathy with anybody working with the IMO to try to convince the 167 members that anything is urgent.

Nevertheless recent lost deck cargo around Devon & Cornwall, where many of these loads first encoounter the forces of the Atlantic, suggests that something needs to be done soon. Perhaps a member with current or recent timber trade experience could help us understand the scale of the problem.

Pirate


----------



## derekhore

I hear on the news today that due to the state of the bulk of the timber now, it is to be sold off for pulping into paper....

Having seen a lot of it at the weekend, I take it they mean....


*SAND-PAPER*!!!


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Wreck survey appears complete*

The Irish Light vessel Granuaile has left the wreck and is now off Start Point heading westwards for home (Ie Dlg?).

Presumably we can take it from her departure from the scene, and the apparent absence of a relief, that the Ice Prince is not oozing oil in large amounts.

Pirate


----------



## Pompeyfan

Sea birds have been rescued here on the island covered in oil. They do not know the source yet.

David


----------



## billyboy

http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/gene...l_from_wood_wreck_killing_sussex_wildlife.php

Apparently Sussex is getting its fair share too. this article states that in spite of warnings of fines up to 2,500 quid. the looting goes on.
Guess there will be some nice garden sheds around next summer.


----------



## UmbornePirate

*25 Tons of oil leaked on Monday 28*

BBC Spotlight carried a report of leaking oil this evening. It contains an interview with an MCA spokesman and can be seen *here*.

Pirate


----------



## SN NewsCaster

*Beach re-opens after timber slick (BBC News)*

A beach which closed after thousands of tonnes of wood washed up from a sunken ship is re-opening.

More from BBC News...


----------



## UmbornePirate

Conratulations to the crew of the Brixham lifeboat who are all to receive awards for their part in rescuing some of the crew of the Ice Prince. The full details are *here*.

It is also appropriate to give a thank you to the wider RNLI. The part played by the lifeboat designers, builders and fundraisers who provide the most incredible boats that remain totally reliable and accept the punishment that this boat took that night is something they should be truly proud of.

Pirate


----------



## derekhore

Hear, hear ....it is great news for our Brixham lifeboat crew and highlights the work the RNLI do throughout the country.

Are there any updates on the beached timber?
The last pictures I saw showed the Sussex beaches looking like bombed out timber merchants yards....has it all been disposed of now?


----------



## UmbornePirate

derekhore said:


> Hear, hear ....it is great news for our Brixham lifeboat crew and highlights the work the RNLI do throughout the country.
> 
> Are there any updates on the beached timber?
> The last pictures I saw showed the Sussex beaches looking like bombed out timber merchants yards....has it all been disposed of now?


Derek

There is a recent report *here*.

Pirate


----------



## derekhore

Cheers mate.


----------



## snooper

*What next?*

Hello everyone,
Time has quickly passed since the 'Ice Prince' sank in the English Channel back in January. The News at the time,mentioned the vessel was a danger to Shipping in Mid-Channel.I understand the wreck was Bouyed or the shipping lanes resituated.
Since her sinking,there has been no news regarding her final fate,or any mention of a salvage operation...
Has anyone heard anything since,perhaps she will remain on the seabed?(Thumb) (Thumb)


----------

